# Graves and pregnancy! PLEASE HELP!



## bradybunch (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok here we go....I'm pregnant , which in any other world would be a good thing, but my last child was born with neonatal Graves. I had RAI in 2002, and have been on Armour now for two years, since the last baby was born. My levels have been normal most of this two year period, but I still have signs of active Graves going on. Such as the skin thing, and the eye problems(which I have been on steriods for, also had radiation on them too, but that is another story). Does anyone know anything about what tests need to be done and when? The doctors in this area of where I live don't know s**t about treating me, not even the last Endo really had a clue!  I'm lucky I have a doctor for the baby when it's born that knows about this, but for me that is another question. I don't want to go into this blind again.


----------

